# Swimming Pool Maintenance



## TStephen (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi, we have a house near Roccascalegna in the Chieti Province of Abruzzo. Does any one here happen to know of a reliable person or company who does swimming pool maintenance in the area? Many thanks


----------

